# 745 li 93K



## bignick (Oct 6, 2006)

Just bought an 03 745 LI with 93K on the odometer. Paid 29K at auction. Car is very clean, very good condition, still under 100K warranty. Although it has 93K, I still think it was a good deal. Will be taking it to the dealer this week to find if it has any problems. Do you think I paid to much or did I luck up?


----------



## Klew (Oct 17, 2006)

it's an ok deal as long as you don't need to pay for a safety inspection and that price includes registration. if that was just "invoice" price on the car I would say that's average. 

In CA, when you purchse from and auction there's still about $1000 of broker/auction fees, then you need to pay to have it safety and smog inspected before you can register it. that's usually another $1000 or so.


----------

